# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Голландские ученые подтвердили существование «гей-радара»

## Irina

*АМСТЕРДАМ, 1 июня. Геи и лесбиянки действительно наделены шестым чувством, именуемым «гейдаром» — способностью вычислять себе подобных в толпе.* 

Об этом говорится в результатах исследования голландских ученых, которые заявили: гомосексуалы находят потенциальных партнеров потому, что подсознательно обращают гораздо больше внимания на детали.

В исследовании приняли участие мужчины и женщины в возрасте от 18 до 30 лет. Половина из них была гомосексуалами, половина — гетеросексуалами.

В ходе исследования этим людям демонстрировали геометрические схемы: на них были изображены большие квадраты, внутри которых размещались фигуры меньшего размера — прямоугольники. Как сообщает портал Gay.ru, мозг человека запрограммирован так, что в первую очередь он обращает внимание на крупные детали, и уже потом — на более мелкие. Поэтому если человеку показать подобную схему — большой квадрат, заполненный маленькими прямоугольниками, — и спросить, какие геометрические фигуры расположены внутри, он, скорее всего, ответит «квадраты», ориентируясь именно на крупную фигуру.

Этот вопрос и задали людям, принимавшим участие в исследовании. В результате выяснилось, что гетеросексуалы чаще давали более поспешный — и неправильный ответ. В то время как гомосексуалы дольше оценивали обстановку, но отвечали правильно. Из этого ученые сделали вывод, что геи и лесбиянки подсознательно гораздо внимательнее относятся к мелким деталям — даже при том, что, как и все остальные, в первую очередь воспринимают более крупное изображение. В повседневной жизни это качество им тоже помогает, в частности, в правильном определении ориентации других людей.

Доктор Лоренца Сользато (Lorenza Colzato) из Лейденского университета, заявила: «Впервые научно доказано существование механизма, ответственного за гейдар у гомосексуалов. Эта перцепционная особенность позволяет геям и лесбиянкам определять других гомосексуалов быстрее и точнее, и связано это с тем, что гомосексуалы обладают намного более аналитическим восприятием, нежели гетеросексуалы».

----------

